# Technical Drawing Software Required



## joiner_sim (17 Oct 2010)

Hi everyone!

I am after some FREE software for the pc that will allow me to draw to-scale drawings. Typically for drawing sections, but also for drawing the finished piece. If possible being able to save files as pictures JPEGs or BMPs, so they can be uploaded to the internet and viewed by anyone.

Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Simon


----------



## superunknown (17 Oct 2010)

Sketch-up and Draft sight are free and good


----------



## JasonMuteham (17 Oct 2010)

Another vote for Sketchup.


----------



## RogerS (18 Oct 2010)

SketchUp + 2.. Bit of a learning curve but worth it in the end.

If you check-out the Design section, I think you'll find loads of info there

Roger


----------



## angelboy (18 Oct 2010)

Is there any good guides or tutorials out there for sketchup?


----------



## JasonMuteham (18 Oct 2010)

http://sketchup.google.com/training/videos.html


----------



## mailee (18 Oct 2010)

Another vote here for Sketchup. I would be lost without it now. Plenty of tutorials on line and with our own Sketchup Guru Dave R. :wink:


----------



## SketchUp Guru (18 Oct 2010)

Another plus for SketchUp. You can do 3D and 2D stuff as you wish. Learning curve really isn't that steep or long.


----------



## sasq (18 Oct 2010)

The thing about sketchup.. The most important thing about sketchup... Is that it almost reads your mind. It just seems to pick the location you want to start from correctly etc.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (18 Oct 2010)

sasq":2kpewjpz said:


> The thing about sketchup.. The most important thing about sketchup... Is that it almost reads your mind. It just seems to pick the location you want to start from correctly etc.



Google is like that. :lol:


----------

